
Sole Founders - jseeff
It is clear that YC prefers founder teams and I get that (it definitely makes sense), however as the fellowship allows for idea-stage entries, doesn&#x27;t it make more sense to apply alone than find what might be the wrong tech-co-founder? I don&#x27;t want blatantly to ignore the signs about co-founders but I think my idea is worth applying with even if I am currently the sole founder.... anyone with some insight?
======
louisswiss
I think it depends...

I also applied as a solo founder, however I have a technical background and
know that I can build and ship my product (already pushed out an MVP after
t<2weeks).

Assuming there is a technical component to your project which you alone can't
provide, then in my opinion you'll have a much harder time benefitting from
the 8 week fellowship program than I would...

This is simply because while I'm building, recruiting users and (assuming my
project keeps growing) fending off 'marketing experts' & business types who
want to join the team, you can't really do much of anything until you find a
technical cofounder.

Bearing in mind that most successful cofounding teams knew each other
previously, you'll either need a long time to find your cofounder, you'll
choose poorly and it won't work out or you'll be one of those lucky few who
get it right (but the risk in accepting you is still much higher than for a
technical founder/cofounding team doing the same project)

That said, if your project requires little technical input and you can do
sales/marketing/growth before even finding a cofounder (eg by faking it 'til
you make it on some non-tech product), then there's no real reason I can think
of that you would be at a disadvantage, except perhaps that it might be viewed
as a negative confidence in your abilities if you haven't been able to
convince a technical cofounder to join your team...

Either way, I wish you the best of luck :)

~~~
jseeff
All sensible.... and yes I need tech input.... but 8 weeks could help
consolidate the idea, focus, provide good connections etc... still I
appreciate the risk (and hence the q)...

------
thaumaturgy
> _...doesn 't it make more sense to apply alone than find what might be the
> wrong tech-co-founder?_

It does, but it doesn't make as much sense as applying with the _right_ co-
founder(s).

See also e.g.
[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/615949374317723648](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/615949374317723648)
for a recent statement from pg on this. (Aside: holy steaming pile of crap,
Twitter search really sucks.)

YC is generally looking for really solid teams -- people that know eachother
well, get along well, have a history together, hopefully have been through
difficult times together. Because a startup can be extraordinarily difficult
and the odds of a home-run success will fall quite a lot if cofounders can't
weather the challenges.

If you happen to be the rare true one-man-team, then by all means, apply
anyway. (Or, apply even if you're not sure if you are; what do you have to
lose?)

But ... maybe YC isn't the right thing for you anyway. There are a lot of
different ways to start and run a business, and the startup model has some
distinct disadvantages, not least of which is that it's difficult to spend
much time away from the startup up until it has grown to its full size. Do you
really want to spend the next, say, 10 years of your life dealing almost
exclusively with growing a business? Because I get the sense that that's what
investors are looking for.

Contrast this with a regular plain ol' lifestyle business. You gather a small
amount of capital together, put together an early prototype product, find your
customers, get the business to start making ends meet, pay off debt, and then
go visit a beach somewhere in the world and have a beer and stare at the waves
and think about how to grow the business a little bit more so that you can
afford to stay at a nicer beach.

~~~
jseeff
All that is true and I get it (really, I do)... but I guess my point and the
thread came about trying to understand what it means to be open to idea-stage
because surely by definition an idea-stage venture is that- only an idea?

~~~
thaumaturgy
What YC earnestly wants you to believe is that if you just have a really good
idea and nothing else, you should apply because they might be able to help you
get started.

What it means in practice is that they'll receive probably tens of thousands
of applications but only be able to accept 20
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9917491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9917491)),
so your competition will be fierce.

(BTW, see also this note from sama: "We will be slightly more open to solo
founders because we think at this stage you still have a good chance of
finding a cofounder. But the bar will still remain higher for solo founders
given all of our historical data.: --
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9917470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9917470))

~~~
jseeff
THIS is the answer I was looking for. Thanks. I do, of course, still get the
inherrent risks (especially as a non-tech founder) and the intense
competition, but the crux is that idea-stage is therefore open (even if
limited in liklihood) to less traditional "winning applications" :)

------
tixocloud
Good luck.

As someone who tried starting something as a solo founder, it's tough work! I
did begin with an idea on my own but eventually brought in another guy and
thinking of bringing more help on board. There's just way too much to do.

That said, at the idea stage, it seems alright. I once asked for advice on
which channels I should focus on to get my first customers and a mentor just
said to do whatever it takes. At the end of the day, try everything and see
what works. Cold call, reach out to networks, ads, etc. I think the same
applies - if your idea is a great one, solo founder or co-founder, you're the
one in charge of making it happen.

However, having a co-founder means you've managed to sell your idea to at
least 1 person. And you have a team to get going right from the start instead
of having to go look for someone.

------
xiaoma
I've thought about this one, too. I think the answer is that you don't need YC
at all. If you have no money, just bootstrap.

On the other hand, applying costs nothing but a little bit of time and it
pushes you to clarify your thinking about your venture. So, I think you might
as well apply, but I wouldn't invest that much time or effort into it. Spend
your time building your business instead. If you make your customers happy,
investors will find you.

~~~
jseeff
Thanks. I applied and agree with what you said except that I think YC adds a
ton of value: advice, experience, great connections, the reputational
association with YC etc.... That's what differentiates YC from just getting
any investment from any investor. It is not that EVERY YC company is worth the
same thing (yet they all get $10k for 7%).... it is that YC says, we add value
in many ways and this is our price for it...

------
phantom_oracle
I think there is a fallacy in being a "tech co-founder".

If your idea is simple enough that you can package it and sell it (because you
are adding some type of value), then you could just hack away at some pre-
existing solution and live with that.

Granted, it may not be very exciting to say you built a decent 7-figure
business by using some bland CMS and excel spreadsheets, but who cares at the
end of the day?

For every unicorn that comes out of Silicon Valley, there are thousands of
smaller enterprises making due with some pre-existing solution that they
modify and resell.

Perhaps as a solo founder, YC is not for you.

I _think_ if analysis were to be done on founder happiness, non-investor
lifestyle founders would say that they are generally more happy than a founder
who has just raised $600 million and lives on lifes edge with a "sink or sail
the world" mantra that his investors have placed om him.

Try forging your own path without their $12,000 and "fellowship" see where
that takes you (there will always be next year).

------
sampl
Everyone has ideas, its the execution thta matters. If you get accepted, how
will you turn your idea into a product and business? If you don't know, you're
probably not ready.

~~~
jseeff
Agree entirely... I know HOW to get the business running, I just haven't (yet)
found the right person to help me do it. My advantage is that my tech needs
largely already exist in other contexts so I know the tech exists and can be
re-applied with some tweaking.

------
cmscmscms
So you're a tech founder?

~~~
jseeff
No.... sadly not. I think a sole tech founder is easier than a sole non-tech
founder but again, as this is idea-stage, I'm wondering if there is room for a
good idea without the tech side (yet)

~~~
loceng
Do you have experience guiding development relating to the idea you'd apply
with?

~~~
jseeff
Not this specific idea (which is new)....

~~~
jasondecastro
Where are you located?

~~~
jseeff
Tel Aviv - lots of tech guys... just need to find the right one :)

